# Yummy's 2010 Body Blitz



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just cos there's not quite enough journals in here already!

So the time has just about arrived for me to begin my proper hardcore dieting efforts to see what I have managed to build up underneath this 'insulation' that I have been carrying about for god know how many years! Have had to put it off until now as was drowing in uni work, but that's all done now so I have at least until mid-July with nothing else to do apart from eating/training/cardio. Bf has buggered off to the desert for 2 months as well which is another reason for starting now, not having to work around him for food/gym and I can just concentrate on myself.

Am going to start off with carb cycling and see how that works out. Have been practising with it over the last week or so and think I've got it mostly sorted, a few tweaks will be necessary but OK with the basics.

Now I know that I will not be able to just eat chicken, rice and broccoli so am quite aware that my diet will not be 100% what would be ideally recommended, but I also know that I need to factor in an element of real life for me to be able to carry it on for longer than a week. I'm not going to be competing or anything (god no!) so a wider variety of food isn't going to be the end of the world, I hope!

My plan so far is:

Monday - Medium carbs (125g) - 1 x training session (Chest/Bis)

Tuesday - High carbs (250g) - 1 x training session (Back/Shoulders/Tris)

Weds - Low carbs (50g)

Thurs - Med carbs

Fri - Med carbs - 1 x training session (Legs/Abs)

Sat - High carbs plus cheat meal

Sun - Low carbs

Aiming for cardio every day in one format or another. Weekdays should be fairly easy as I'll have plenty of time, weekends are more of a challenge but I'll have to figure something out to fit in as much as I can.

Stats and pics to follow, prob do it Sat night.

So, would be nice to have a few more visitors than my tumbleweed of a previous journal, hoping it'll be worth reading a bit more too as there will actually be some progress!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

good luck yummy with the above plan


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

good luck yummymummy

hope it all goes well for you i dont have the discipline lol


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck with it


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Good Luck, girly!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Good Luck - I am gonna be hounding you for progress so that you are disciplined ! 2 months to become a total hottie for your fella returning from the field YAY


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Jem said:


> Good Luck - I am gonna be hounding you for progress so that you are disciplined ! 2 months to become a total hottie for your fella returning from the field YAY


Thanks chick, I think that's what I need. You and the other competing girlies are a source of inspiration and although I'm realisitic enough to know I won't get close to what you guys have achieved, I'm sure I can end up with something I'll be happy with.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like a well thought out plan... look forward to hearing about your progress...


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just back from NABBA Midlands to watch Kate and Jem, was both motivating and terrifying! Motivated to get into better shape, but terrified about even thinking about competing so I think I'm just happy competing with myself for now! Must have eaten at least my own bodyweight in food tonight, so getting ready for a nice big sleep ready to start the blitz tomorrow.

Pics never happened on Sat night, so will have a go at something tomorrow instead. May not post all of them to start with, will see how shockingly awful they are first!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey so nice to meet you yday...thanks for coming along to support us lady

I too am bloated after yesterdays food fest!

Best of luck with the training.....remember am fasted cardio sucks but it gets results!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck hun, I am sure you will do well xx


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well day 1 is over and I think I did pretty well! Details to follow in next post.

For now though it is the dreaded pics time! They're not great but progress is the only option, there is no way I'm going to be looking at the same bod in 7 weeks time!

Had a quick weigh and it was 11st 6.8, although maybe nighttime isn't the best so will have another go in the morning, maybe the rest of last nights feast may have gone by then too! Not going to be too concerned about the scales (as the gals suggested last night) but would love to beat my previous lowest of 10st 12, seems reasonably possible in 7 weeks? I've got some 'test trousers' too so going to be gauging how things are going using them too.

It's fairly obvious where my problem areas are, like most gals it's tummy/ar$e/legs but I was actually suprised how small my waist looks, every cloud and all that!

Anyway, enough time wasting, on with the pics...


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So day 1 is over, did quite a lot of cardio, chest/bis, and ate well, although as I didn't get up until after 10, I'm a meal or 2 down which is why it doesn't sound a lot.

Cardio

30 mins pre-breakfast on bike

10 mins cross trainer warm up before weights

1 hour netball training including a lot more running than normal!

30 mins at gym after netball, cross trainer/bike/uphill walking

Food

Cals: 1159 *Target: 1500*

Carbs: 88 *Target: 125*

Fat: 37 *Target: 45*

Protein: 118 *Target: 150*

Not bad considering 1 or 2 meals down from normal

Weights

Chest Press (Seated Machine)

16.2kg x 8

23.2 x 8

28 x 8/8

16.2 x 10

Inc Ch Press Machine

14kg x 8

21 x 8

23.2 x 8

14 x 10

Chest Flye Machine

16.2 x 8

23.2 x 8

30.2 x 8

23.2 x 8

DB Bi Curl

9kg x 8

10 x 8

10 x 8

Cable Bi Curl (Diff machine to normal)

3 plates x 8

4 plates x 8

Bit naughtily threw in calf raises and leg presses whilst I was waiting for machines, both 79/97/115 kg all x8 reps

Wouldn't normally use this many machines but weights area was full with no spare benches.

High carb day tomorrow, back/shoulders and random cardio inc netball match. Actually looking forward to it!


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

With Emma and Kate behind you I'm sure you will do great! Well done for starting your journal, its just a matter of time now, and you'll look back on this and see how far you've come in a few months


----------



## Ironbunny (Jul 27, 2009)

nice to meet you Sunday, good luck on the body blitz journey - sounds like your guy is going to be super lucky when he gets back to your new body surprise.

do you have your photos from Sunday?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo Rachie ! great to see you on Sunday even if I was concentrating more on food than conversation .... 

Glad to see you have posted pics and are going for it ! This is how progress is made lol - gotta bite the bullet and get them up otherwise motivation can disappear altogether :whistling:

Okie dokie - 7 weeks is the target then ? I'll be watching. :thumb:

Pics & recordings from show would be good as M said above ...can you email them to me ? text me xxxx


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

My pics from Sun were a bit pants as the light was bad but the videos are OK. I spent literally all yesterday trying to email a couple of them to Claire, they weren't the biggest files in the world but they took so long they cancelled themselves! Will have a fiddle with them today, try and get some stills etc then get them off to people.

Thanks everyone for dropping by too, as I said to Kate on Sunday I am literally doing this on my own as the bf is away, my friends don't understand what I'm thinking, and I've got no family around me so any support on here is about all I have!

Ended up with another unplanned monster lay in, but off now for pre-brekkie cardio to start the day, yippee!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

looks like you have a good frame to work with and I love the art work...!! now the fun begins... well if you idea of fun is bl00dy hard work and sacrifice...


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Subscribed, good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Day 2 done, still happy with my motivation (although pre-brekkie cardio is already a chore!) so looking forward to keeping it going.

Food today:

Cals: 1766 Target: 1800

Carbs: 244 Target: 250

Fat: 22 Target: 22

Protein: 136 Target: 150

Cardio

30 mins bike pre-breakfast

45 mins walking to gym

45 mins walking home from gym

48 mins netball match, not constantly active, HIIT style!

Training

Good Mornings

12.5kg x 8

17.5 x 8 (squat rack busy so had to use barbells)

DB Sh Press

(more upright position)

8kg x 8/12

(seated slightly back)

8kg x 10/10

Crucifix Flyes

6kg x 10/10

Assisted Chins

35kg x 8/7

40kg x 7 (wide grip)

Assisted Dips

40kg x 8

Tricep Pushdown

25kg x 8

30 x 8

30 x 8

Deads

20kg x 8

40 x 8

40 x 8

Leg Curl (randomly!)

30kg x 8

32.2 x 8

Not too bad, keot deads light as wasn't really feeling it today. Keep getting annoyed that there is only 1 9kg dumbell around in the weights area, gonna have to nick one out of the other area if it keeps on!

Not planning to update in this much detail every day, just the first few days to give an idea of how it's going and to enable suggestions. Low carb day tomorrow, always a challenge!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not so much to report today, Wednesdays are a bit busier for me so not so much time to fit it all in, and a no training day too. Hmm sounds a bit excuse-y so might have to change that! Will get the exercise bike out tomorrow night when little man in bed and try and bash out another half an hour. Walking kids to swimming tomorrow as well which is a good mile and a bit each way so that'll help.

Cardio

30 mins walk pre-breakfast

Food

Cals: 1448 Target: 1500

Carbs: 55 Target: 50

Fat: 56 Target: 78

Protein: 170 Target: 150

Not too bad, fats a bit low but I'm not sure I included the olive oil i cooked things in so that might bring it up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good luck with it all  will be looking in now and then to see how your progress is going  also to have a look at what your doing as my mum is currently wanting to do a body blitz also so it may help her :thumb: lol


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks good Rach 

BTW what sources of protein are you using? You using PPowder?

Keep going with the cardio hun...it will all be worth it when you unveil ur new body to the OH in 7 weeks!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Lots of pressure with new peeps dropping by but that's what I need I think! Thanks, I welcome all comments and support.

Kate - breakfast is either protein porridge on high/med days or eggs with turkey bacon on low days. the rest of the day usually involves chicken, turkey, tuna, mackerel/sardines, random bit of steak and some fish as the main items for selection. i've got some protein bars to just use for when I'm out and about, but obv they're not great and do have sugar etc in. often end up having a shake in the evenings if i haven't got up to my calorie requirements in that day.

As I've said before, my diet isn't going to be 100% like it would be during comp prep for example, mainly because I'm not doing comp prep, and also that I need more variety to be able to stick to it for longer. But I think I'm doing OK on the food front.

need to up the cardio still, and on that note, I'm off to the gym for a quick half hour before getting the little man from school.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not a lot to report for Thursday, walked the kids from school to swimming and back then went to gym and did 10 mins cross trainer and 25 mins on bike. Not loads I know but was rather short on time that day. If it turns out to be not enough then I'll have to start the biking in the evenings as well to top it up.

Food was so-so:

Cals:1704

Carbs: 153

Fat: 53

Protein: 164

A bit over on cals and carbs but that was mostly down to a quark yoghurt I forgot to check the contents of!

Friday was a bit better, was a medium day again and I was just about on target.

Cals: 1574

Carbs: 125

Fat: 56

Protein: 134

Cardio was a 30 min walk after dropping little chap off at school, made it pre-breakfast but was staaaaaaaaaaarving when I got home! Also did 10 mins cross trainer at gym before leg workout and managed 15 mins after. Never done cardio after legs before so may not be a lot, but is an improvement.

Leg workout:

Squats

20kg x 8

40 x 8

60 x 8

50 x 8

Leg Press (45 degree one in weights area)

86kg x 8

106kg x 8

Leg Extension

42kg x 8

56 x 8

70 x 8

35 x 8 single leg, each leg

49 x 12 (both)

Crunches, sit ups and leg raises for abs.

Just realised I missed out calves but sure that won't matter once. Also noticed I haven't really got a lot of glute action going on, may have to look into some ideas for that. Maybe getting some ankle weights for rear leg raise things might be a start. I'm not trying to get PBs on legs for a while as I'm happy where I'm at with them, i know that squats etc are good for fat burning so will be keeping them going for that.

Really looking forward to tonight's cheat meal, not going to go all out as I've bought some biccies and chocolate too but will be nice to have something with a bit more variety, just got to see where the little man decides he wants to go!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

45 mins cardio at gym this morning, never done any on a sat before, plus I avoided the desperate urge to go back to bed so feeling quite proud of myself! Bring on the junk tonight!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Well done on getting up for the gym YM.

I'll be keen to see how the carb cycling goes for you.

Do you want to compete in an event in the future?


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm keen to see how it goes too! Have recognised a few things I need to tighten up next week to get the diet closer to targets but it's bound to be a bit of a learning curve.

Can't say competing is one of my goals, especially after seeing the gals do it last week! I'm not a girly girl by any means and the whole debacle of outfit/hair/nails/tan has no interest for me at all! I'd like to be in the position where I could compete, but just decide not to! if I ever did, it'd be something local like the Miss Lincolnshire one just to have a whirl and see how I get on.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Rather annoyed this morning that I felt underwhelmed with the cheat food last night! We went to the chinese buffet which was nice as I had a few chips, lots of different meat in various sauces, some cakes, fruit and sweets. Then came home and had some ginger crunch creams biscuits and a bar of galaxy which were definitely nice, but the whole thing was a bit meh by the end. I think I expect some kind of sugar and fat induced euphoria where instead I end up with a big bloated belly feeling rather pants!

Next sat I'll have been at Bodypower all day so will probably be ready for a nice big meal, plus will be doing Race for Life on the Sunday so will be nice to have lots of food in me to try and help with energy.

I suppose it's good that I'm not so fussed about 'bad' food if it makes me want it less. As the girls said after the show, it's more the choice available to you sometimes rather than the actual food that is there. I think I can feel fish and chips coming on for next week though, my fave! My son doesn't like chips though (only McD's/KFC ones) so he'll have to manage with something else!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

can i ask babe why if your trying to diet your eating so many carbs/cals?

when i did carb cycling for my diet i did

100g high day

60g medium day

25g low day?

you are doing like 2.5 times that?


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Those are the figures that were suggested to me a while back when I asked for some input into a good plan, if anyone else has other suggestions I'll gladly hear them! From a cals point of view my BMR is approx 1550 and I've read/been told in the past that anything under 1500 isn't the best idea longish term, so thought 1500 ish would be OK, with 1800 on a high carb day. I am 5'10 as well which may make a difference to BMR etc compared to some other girls?

I'm quite expecting to have to make adjustments as I go along, more cardio is likely to be in there as of next week, so I may well reduce carbs if it seems necessary and a good idea.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

IMO rather than getting overly anal about numbers at this stage, just keep your numbers in rough figures or meal portions. BMR and so on is well and good but if it's just a body recomp you're after then don't overcomplicate things.

I've dropped ~22lbs or so of flab since January by dropping carb intake and replacing it with fats to keep the deficit mild and training progression on course. Figure out a rough plan then stick to it rigidly for a week, lose 1-2lbs? Stick with it, lose too much or too little, adjust as necessary.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

That was my initial plan Ak, eat somewhere a bit less than my BMR as a guide figure, carb cycling has always seemed a good way to do it. I know that cardio needed to increase so have done that to stage 1, will see if I need to increase to stage 2 or 3 as the weeks pass by. I am a figures kind of person though so need a starting point to work from!

I need to see how the first and second weeks go really before making any decisions, but all input gratefully received!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dear god! how did this slip past me! another oppertunity to perv over Rach and i almost missed it!!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was wondering if your perv-dar may have been malfunctioning!

Welcome on board. Any useful info in between pervages would be gratefully received!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i shall do my best,tho as you know i am distracted easily :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MissBC said:


> can i ask babe why if your trying to diet your eating so many carbs/cals?
> 
> when i did carb cycling for my diet i did
> 
> ...


think that will most likely come down to individual metabolisms and activity in the day


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Few tweaks for this week, not done weigh in yet, but I feel better although can't really see any difference. Can't see that tightening a few things up can hurt though.

Reducing cals fron 1500 to 1400 on low/med days and 1700 for high. Carbs are now 50/100/200 and will be doing as much cardio as I can. Need to do some running practice for the race for life this sunday so hopefully a bit of HIIT won't hurt either.

Interested to see what the scales say tomorrow but won't get too hung up on it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good luck in the RFL run this weekend... I also agree with AK... dont get too particular with numbers till it really counts...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck with the race Rach matie xxx

Keep on with the diet - without someone in the background prepping me, I am finding it very easy to slip in a bounty, cooked brekkie and cheesecake whoops ! - cardio isnt the prob for me, diet most def is ....I need to be restrained I think !

thanks for the pics honey

is it saturday you are at the expo?


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm doing OK considering it's me on my tod sorting everything out and motivating! Diet is getting there, cardio too (done 3 lots so far today, 1 more to go!) so hoping for some reasonable progress.

Race for life is just one of those things I do every year for the charity angle, rarely do it with anyone anymore. Just lets me raise a bit of cash and do a random 5k walk/jog that I would never normally do.

Yep Expo is still on, not sure how long I'll end up staying there for but will just be another experience I can say I've done. Got the little man in the evening so a nice fat cheat meal will be on the cards, plenty of carbs for some energy for Sunday. Having to miss out on a mates birthday do but I'm sure I can catch her another time.

Glad to hear you're getting back into things one way or another Em! Even if the food aspect is still being a bit random! I'm not really any authority on comp advice etc, but if you want to have a go at the Sept show then damn well do it! Suppose it might depend on how you get on in the meantime, but you've done so well so far to get up there so maybe carrying on the momentum wouldn't be a bad idea. Will keep an eye on ya anyway!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Glad today's over! Realised I've only actually spoke to the post lady and a vodafone call centre all day which is a bit depressing! Starting to properly miss the bf now, only been 10 days though. never mind, busy weekend coming up so sure that'll help.

Cardio

35 mins pre-breakfast bike

12 mins HIIT treadmill before workout

45 mins 2.7 mile walk (with weighted backpack)

30 mins cross trainer/bike at gym tonight

Food has been OK too, slightly under my cals for the day I think but not worrying about that. Hit the new lower carb target too which is good.

Workout was chest/bis today, dropped my pen under the treadmill so couldn't record it properly but something like:

DB Ch Press

1 x 8kg (each DB)

2 x 10kg

DB Bi Curl

1 x 8kg

2 x 10kg

Inc DB Ch Press

1 x 8kg

2 x 10kg

Calf Raises (missed these on friday)

1 x 79kg

1 x 97kg

1 x 124kg PB

Bi Curl Machine (first time used, all cable stations busy)

1 x 10kg

1 x 15kg

1 x 17.5kg

1 x 12.5kg

Ch Press Machine

2 x 21kg

Chest Flye Machine

1 x 16.2kg

1 x 23.2

1 x 30.2

1 x 31.3 PB

All 8-12 reps


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

First week - 2.6lbs lost! Can't complain about that, feeling good too so hope to be able to carry it on. At this rate I'll be a stone down in the 7 weeks so would be verrrrrrry happy with that and the lowest I've been as an adult!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Awesome results... sure makes it easier to stay motivated hey...??!! Nice work on the loss and the PBs... keep it going YM...


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats on the loss Rach....makes all the hard work and effort worth it! I

t also helps to keep ur diet in check I find.......if you weigh yourself and you have lost you kinda don't mind eating 'clean' mon thru fri, knowing that you have a treat coming on Sat 

Strong calves ladio


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Reasonable back/shoulders/tris session yesterday, can't really be a$$ed to post the whole thing up though! Had a charity tournament at netball last night which we're never fussed about winning so we mix the positions up for a giggle. I ended up with GD in the first game which was fine as not a million miles away from normal GK, but the last 2 I was WA which involves a lot of running! Plus couldn't get my head round attacking rather than defending, but we all had a giggle and was extra cardio.

Today was pre-breakfast walk for about 30 mins, then got dragged into helping with PE at school so was doing relay races with 10 year olds!

Low carb days are beginning to suck balls, mainly as I'm not prepared enough to get things ready in advance so end up having a really small amount of choices. Hopefully I'll improve my preparation for next week. My new low carb dessert find though is rather exciting me! Stewed rhubarb, bit of splenda and greek yoghurt, yum! 50 cals and 8g carbs for my portion size and it makes a nice change from sugar free jelly.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yummymummy79 said:


> Today was pre-breakfast walk for about 30 mins, then got dragged into helping with PE at school so was doing relay races with 10 year olds!


Ok be honest who ended up winning the races... you or the 10 year olds... 

I also suck at prepping food... sometimes I can really get into the groove of it but most of the time not so much...


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I was trying not to be too quick so it didn't look like my team had an advantage, but tbh they probably could have beaten me without much effort, running isn't my thing!

Trouble with prepping is I have got the biggest freezer ever full of all sorts, but I just forget to get it out so I can cook/eat it! Have got some chicken portions out for tomorrow after thinking about it.

Part of my problem at the mo is general lack of motivation for anything other than eating or gym! Bf has been gone for 2 weeks so I'm getting used to it, but when I have days to myself it's hard to move my butt and do something useful! Hopefully it'll sort itself out over the next week or so.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well today has been a bit of a dead loss! Little man said he was poorly this morning (that's what not pooing for 10 days does to you!) so eventually said he could have the mornign off school, which meant I couldn't do anything all morning. Took him in at lunchtime, had to tidy the bombsite otherwise known as my house which left me with about an hour and a half before picking him up again! Yes I know I should have gone to the gym in that time but I was so bored/tired/hungry and craving food that I really couldn't face it.

On the plus side though, managed to put the cravings to one side (there was a cheese sandwich talking to me aaaaaaaaaaaaaall day from the fridge!) and eat within my macros. Got some chicken cooking for an evening snack, and some turkey mince on to make a meal out of tomorrow. Trying to chill out with TV tonight, get my head back together and then get back on it with a vengeance tomorrow.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

We all have days like that Rach - just dont let the guilt get to you too much !

I have to make my whole days meals first thing otherwise I end up leaving it too long between meals.

I am looking forward to the expo - I am meeting M [ironbunny] who you met after the show at her house at 10:30 and then we will be going straight there in the one car ...wanna see Rachel and Louise at 12. So just text or call when you get there and we can meet for that one if not before

See you saturday [which incidentally, is cheat day!]

xxx


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Quick drive by update, new PBs for squat and leg press, see sig. Woop!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

To expand slightly on the drive-by from earlier:

Leg Day

Squats

20kg x 8

40 x 8

60 x 6

70 x 6 PB

Could probably do more reps if I had a spotter, scares me a bit going heavy on my own!

Front squats

30kg x 8

30 x 8

Calves on Leg Press

79kg x 8

97 x 8

124 x 8

61 x 15

Leg Press

79kg x 8

97 x 8

124 x 8 PB

61 x 20

Random crunches, sit ups etc. Really need a better ab workout!

Leg Extensions

42 x 8

56 x 8

63 x 8

single leg 35 x 8 each

49 x 15

Felt like I should have done more as I could walk OK, but can't complain with 2 new PBs in 1 session!

Just back from a couple of hours in town with the chaps. For anyone who doesn't know Lincoln there is a mahoosive hill at the end of the high street (called Steep Hill strangely enough!) So me and my new very heely shoes went out for a bit, sodding boys decided they wanted to start uphill but then go downhill so off come the shoes to walk down. After about an hour or so I'd had enough so left, but my car was up the hill! So shoes off again to walk back up the sodding thing! Not really what you need after a leg day with 2 PBs. Anyhoo, anyone that may see me and Jem at the Expo tomorrow should now know that any odd walking is the result of monster leg sessions, with an equally monster uphill walk in my case!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LMAO ! saw M tonight and I think she will be aching too ...and my back is killing from session on thursday so we can be the crips - quite literally !

Try getting the Billy Blanks Abs and Glute DVD Rach .Combine these with paul's abs session [below] and you will be sorted. I really rate the Billy one for doing at home

3 sets of 15 crunches [whatever stylie you prefer]

3 sets of 15 hanging leg raises

3 sets of v sits/frog kicks

^^^^3 times per week

See you in the morning - we are getting there for 11, will you be there then ?


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

Jem said:


> LMAO ! saw M tonight and I think she will be aching too ...and my back is killing from session on thursday so we can be the crips - quite literally !
> 
> Try getting the Billy Blanks Abs and Glute DVD Rach .Combine these with paul's abs session [below] and you will be sorted. I really rate the Billy one for doing at home
> 
> ...


good luck yummy and jem


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Somewhere around 11 yeah, allowing for traffic and getting a bit lost which I seem so good at! Will let you know when I eventually arrive. I've only got bog standard ticket so no VIP gubbins for me.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Today's cardio has been 5km/43 mins worth of interval training, aka Lincoln Race for Life. Only weights I intend to be lifting today will be numerous reps of a 16oz diet coke glass in a sunny beer garden.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

look like your doing good with your goals  , when i do my ab sessions i make sure i do 3 exercises for the abs and 3 for obliques, basically this..

Incline sit up with 5Kg medicine ball - 3 sets of 10

Hanging Leg Raises and Knee raises combined for 3 sets of 20 but i work it like.. 10 knee raises then once the 10th knee raise is done and i have lowered my legs i start the leg raises straight away, gets a good burn and works my lower abs well and abs as a whole

thats basically my 3 exercises for the main abs

for obliques i do..

side crunches - 3 sets of 20 .. 10 reps for each side

Oblique v-up - 3 sets of 20 .. 10 each side

and my final one i cant remember what you call it but i hold a dumbbell in one hand and put the other hand behind my head with my elbow facing the wall, then i lower the side with the dumbbell using my body and bring it back up, 3 sets of 20 .. 10 each side

if you wanted to do it at home you can replace the incline sit ups and hanging leg/knee raises with normal sit ups, pulse ups and lying leg raises.. and for the obliques at home just do it as it is and if you dont have dumbbells change it to bicycle kicks  i usually do this after each weight session which is 3 times a week and when i look at myself after the workout my abs look amazing! lol well to me anyway :lol: hope that helped


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for that, might give some of that a whirl. Been told about a DVD that looks quite good too (saw some on YouTube) so I think a combination of those should work well. Whatever happens though I need to shift the lard to be able to see any progress I make! Never really concentrated on abs too much but I think I will start to, especially as the chances of seeing them increases.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

no problem  , hows the diet coming along ? you got it fully down to the tee yet  ? lol


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Diet I would say is OK at the moment, recording everything and hitting macros most of the time. Cardio is still the sticking point. Having a bit of a bad time with motivation at the moment with a big fat load of nothing to do with noone, makes me just want to do nothing and sit and feel a bit sorry for myself at home!

Hope it'll sort itself out soon, needs to as next week is half term which means less time for gym then I;m away for a long weekend which will be a struggle for food and cardio.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So far so OK this week! Hating the scales as I was warned, but trying to ignore that! I definitely feel better so am using that as a positive to keep going, rather than giving up like I normally would.

Monday was chest/bi workout, did OK but this is definitely something I want to improve on, my chest is weaker than I would like. Still had some energy at the end of workout so decided to try something different and did some clean and presses. Started off with 10kg BB and did 50, then moved up to 12.5kg and did 2 x 25. Also threw in some overhead squats with the 12.5kg, think I did about 25 of these. Think I might throw in some of these at the end of some workouts just to finish myself off!

Monday cardio was a 30 min walk before brekkie, 10 mins cross trainer before workout, kind of counting the clean and presses as more cardio than weights, then 30 mins at gym in the evening.

Yesterday was back/shoulders/tris, again shoulders are something I need to work on. Have decided to keep deads light (up to 40kg) and try more reps to get the benefits of compound lifts but without necessarily putting on more size . Similar for squats I think too, does that sound reasonable or am I totally making it all up?!

Cardio was 40 min walk before brekkie, 10 mins cross trainer and 10 mins bike before workout, then netball matches at night.

Today and tomorrow are more difficult for cardio but will do what I can.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Another not so great day, food and cardio not too bad but I'm just still feeling really bored and demotivated. Having all day to do nothing and with no-one is starting to get to me, but there isn't much point in wallowing so been trying to do my best.

Managed to have a 40min walk plus 35 mins in gym today, and have hit most of my macros, carbs slightly over but still below the previous figures.

Tomorrow am hoping for leg day, and at least 2 x cardio but have got to wait in for a Virgin delivery so it'll depend when that arrives as to when I can go out! If it's anything later than about 3pm I'll be really peeved!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Rach - just popping in to make sure it's all ticking along nicely ! Hope you are well chickie. You know if you are coming to the seminar in august yet ? it's another chance for all us girlies to get together and work those buns so try and come !

Make sure you get those leggies done lady - quads dont grow themselves ;-)

xxx


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Jem, must admit thing were a bit pants until i stepped onto the scales this morning (oh the irony!) and I feel motivated again. My old fave jeans I wore last night were definitely looser too so something must be happening.

Am still finding cardio tricky but can't see that ever changing so it's just gonna have to be a STFU and get on with it mentality. If I keep getting results then that'll help.

Not thought as far as August yet, with bf away anything past early July when he gets back just isn't registering. I probably could do with a good bun workout so I'll have another look on the FB page about it and see.

And yes I shall be working the leggies soon, just stoking up on porridge in preparation!

Hope all going to plan with you too, still jealous of all the food!

Bring on cheat night, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Did legs this morning, didn't go stupidly heavy as not aiming to blitz PBs every time on legs for a few weeks, just concentrating on the core and general fat burning/metabolism boosting effects of compound exercises.

Squats

20kg, 40 and 50

Calf Raises

79kg, 97, 124, 88

Leg Ext

42kg, 56, 70, 49

28kg single leg

Leg press

86kg, 106

Clean and press with 12.5kg barbell

25 + 25

Overhead squats with 12.5kg

25

Cheat food seems to be losing it's appeal a bit now. Realised I'm not really missing the junk like cake, chocolate, chips etc, but am missing things that I would normally eat if not worrying about dieting. Just standard stuff like different cereals, juices, bread, fruit, potatoes etc are things that I find it harder to not have. Although saying that, the food is getting generally easier day to day so hopefully I'll be able to carry on OK.

Still not enjoying cardio, but think I'm getting to tolerate it more which is a bonus!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Still plodding along with everything, my days seem to be fairly copy and paste at the moment. This week is throwing in a few more challenges with half term and less free time for gym and cardio, but I'm managing OK so far. Off to sunny Blackpool for a few days on Friday so I think with some planning of food, and random swims and walks for exercise I may just scrape through OK. Will be doing leg day on Thurs instead of Fri to fit everything in.

Think I'm getting the hang of the food thing a bit more now, not missing certain foods so much, I know I can't have them and that's it. Liking the carb cycling too, nice to know what each day has in store for me, but without being overly repetitive. I have 2 new favourite snacks, tuna with balsamic dressing and a splodge of mayo, and rather randomly pickled beetroot! Not sure where that one came from but I'll go with it! Am thinking that next week I might try and have a few more hardcore food days with the basics of protein porridge, chicken & rice, shakes and egg whites making up the majority to see how that goes. Quite conscious I'm over halfway through the initial timescale too and not seeing the results I was initially hoping for.

Workouts are ticking along fine OK too, think I need to go heavier on a few bits and bobs to shock the muscles and see if I can get an element of growth going. Obv that's difficult when dieting but any increase would be most welcome! Chest and shoulders are the main bits I think I need to work on, so that can be next week's challenge. Did a specific rear delt exercise for the first time today so will try and throw that in regularly now too.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Pickled beetroot?? that sounds an interesting food choice...

Good to hear (or rather read) its all ticking along nicely...


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

So I'm back from my hols to Blackpool. Food wasn't a total disaster, Friday and Saturday went pretty much to plan, yesterday and today not so good at sticking to the carb needs but with a total lack of choices and options I guess it was to be expected. Didn't eat rubbish though, and avoided all the seaside chips, ice cream, rock etc apart from planned cheat on Saturday so that's gotta be a bit of a triumph, considering how much I luuuuuuuuuuurve chips and Mr Whippy ice cream!

Exercise was limited to walking, not at any particulat pace either due to having a 5 year old and dodgy-kneed Nanny in attendance but again, sure it won't kill me. Can pick everything back up from tomorrow, and try and be especially harcore with everything to make up for the last few days.

Actually looking forward to the next couple of weeks to get back into my little routine and see what improvements I can actually make if I put my mind to it with minimal distractions or interruptions.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> So I'm back from my hols to Blackpool. Food wasn't a total disaster, Friday and Saturday went pretty much to plan, yesterday and today not so good at sticking to the carb needs but with a total lack of choices and options I guess it was to be expected. Didn't eat rubbish though, and avoided all the seaside chips, ice cream, rock etc apart from planned cheat on Saturday so that's gotta be a bit of a triumph, considering how much I luuuuuuuuuuurve chips and Mr Whippy ice cream!
> 
> Exercise was limited to walking, not at any particulat pace either due to having a 5 year old and dodgy-kneed Nanny in attendance but again, sure it won't kill me. Can pick everything back up from tomorrow, and try and be especially harcore with everything to make up for the last few days.
> 
> Actually looking forward to the next couple of weeks to get back into my little routine and see what improvements I can actually make if I put my mind to it with minimal distractions or interruptions.


Well that is willpower Rach ! good on ya girlie - will be expecting some pbs over the next couple of weeks then :thumb :x


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Did forget to mention I busted out PBs on calves and leg press on Friday before I went, thought it wouldn't hurt to set a high bar for myself for this week!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey miss..just checking in....glad to see the PBs are coming 

How's the diet...still cycling?


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep, the last few days have been cycling of sorts, not necessarily the correct sort though! Getting the hang of what I need on what day now so not needing to think about it quite so much. Shall be back on it tomorrow though, will be limiting the amount of different foods for the rest of this week to try and make up for the randomness of the holiday food. So oats, protein powder, chicken, eggs, tuna, rice, broccoli and salad for me pretty much. Fairly standard fayre for most dieting peeps I should think but a big restriction for me!

Cardio still needs to be stepped up a gear so will do my bestest to do that as well this week. Don't want to get to the day before bf gets home and be wishing I'd tried harder.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Very strange few days, feeling demotivated and that I'm not going to be able to make the changes I want with the amount of effort I want to put in, but then at the same time feeling pretty good and generally happy with how things are going!

I think I've definitely realised that realistic changes are going to be modest and take some time, as I'm just not willing to sacrifice so much of my life to cardio as I think I need to. Fair play to those that do, but it's really not my thing. I'm not getting up at 5am to do cardio before work/school/uni, and I've always known that's not realistic! I just need to be able to be OK with accepting the results I'm likely to get!

This week I've been trying very hard with food, and doing more cardio just to see what results that brings me. Maybe it's a bit of a cop out theory, but I seem to be able to shift the extra 3-7 lbs that I randomly put on after holidays, christmas etc pretty easily over a couple of week, but it's anything over that which is really stubborn. To me it's the extra flab I've had for the last 15+ years that's really hanging on and with all the up and downness of the last couple of years' exercise and diet efforts, I've set my body an annoyingly high baseline/maintenance level.

Anyhoo, hoping to keep the high efforts until the end of June and when bf comes back, and then resassess what I want to do after that.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Keep it going YM, I know just what you mean about the dual feeling... even though the workouts are goind well it just feels like its taking sooooo long for the effects to show through... they will though and then BAM...!! So just keep pushing... good luck...


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Seem to be forgetting to post as much in here recently, but I am still going! Last week was pretty successful as had some happy news from the scales yesterday (yes I know but I can't help it!). Feeling good and some clothes are noticably looser too which is a bonus, although went shopping the other day and was still disappointed with how some stuff looked but not the end of the world.

This week I'm treating myself to a few lay ins after 9 days of early mornings, yes I know that's quite normal for a lot of people but not me at the moment so I notice all the getting up early.

Cardio at the moment is a bit less of a nightmare, trying for a 30-40 min walk every morning, pre-brekkie where possible along with 15m cross trainer before workout, then 15m bike after. Got netball match tonight too which will be extra, and have been throwing in random half hours on the exercise bike at home when I have the motivation.

Food is working OK too, got a new fave meal of chicken, rice, broccoli, onion, pepper and whatever other random veg may be lurking in the fridge cooked with a splodge of passata and some cajun/jerk/masala paste. Been having this as much as poss over the last few days and it's a bit different every time which helps, although have run out of chicken now!

Have relaxed the carb cycling a bit as even though I was getting on OK with it in as much as sorting the diff types of food for each day, I think I was putting a bit too much pressure on myself to get everything exactly right and beating myself up if I was a bit out. instead for the next couple of weeks I'm just sticking to lower carbs from clean, natural food and just chilling out with it a bit although still recording it all and aiming for calories around the 1200-1400 mark for now. Really enjoying having a random yoghurt and piece of fruit which makes me more motivated to keep going.

Bashed out a couple of PBs on back/shoulders today so something must be going OK inside! Keeping the 3 day split with weds/thurs/sat morning just cardio, and whatever I can manage on sundays.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not the best couple of days food wise. I appear to have unwittingly adopted a higher carb, lower fat programme still with high protein, but have ended up starving by the evening and struggling to keep it under control. Last night I let it go a bit, today it's been not so bad but it's only half 8 and I'm famished again! Was reading in some random magazine about the 'blood type diet' and apparently I'm suited to a high carb/low fat approach, well that's proved itself to be bollards the last couple of days!

Gonna have to try lower carb and higher fat next week I think to get back under control a bit, although am out at school all day Tues which could be a challenge.

Have been upping cardio a bit which will hopefully minimise any damage, but I think these last few days prove that this is never going to be easy for me, and maybe I should just get on with what I've got and live a little!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well yesterday turned a few lights on for me and I've realised I'm really not happy putting so much pressure on myself to do as much cardio as I need to, and measuring every mouthful of food and stressing if I'm a few grams/cals over my target. I need to chill out and live a little, without worrying if I've only done half an hour cardio, or if that sweetcorn I ate is going to mess everything up.

I've also fallen out of love with going to the gym as it feels like a chore now, whereas I used to enjoy my workouts as an hour of me time, with some good music but now I have to drag myself there and make excuses to myself if I haven't been. I want to enjoy it again, so am going back to where I started.

So I guess that means the blitz is over, hasn't been a success as I hoped it would but has opened my eyes to various things. I've got workouts sorted, know what cardio I can tolerate and how much I like to do, and have a reasonable enough knowledge of food.

In the early days I did 2 workouts a week, random bits of gym cardio mixed up with walking as well as netball, and just ate good clean food in a low GI style with an occasional treat, and didn't beat myself up if I succumbed to a cake or something as long as it wasn't a regular occurance. This is where I need to be again I think, instead of obsessing over every calorie both eaten and burned.

So I probably won't post much anymore, in these journals anyway cos there's nothing to report any more, but will hang about in general and the AL.

Full respect to those people who can go through prep and step on stage, as I now know how hard it is and that it definitely isn't for me. Even if I had succeeded, stepped on stage and won a title, I still don't think I'd be happy, so would rather be 80-90% happy now with some flexibility and feeling like I have a bit of a life. Some people may see this as a failure, and maybe it is, but I'm looking at it as a realisation of what I want from life, which can never be a bad thing.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

just do what makes you happy yummy


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Totally not a failure miss...I'll see you in the AL


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Absolutely not a failure... you have found what you want and have made new targets is all...


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, hopefully all will still be good in my new direction! Just totally relaxing with it over the weekend to kick back into normality on Monday.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you havent failed, you would rather be at a happy point about things than a headfooked way about it, if this is what ya wana do then do it, your body looks great as it is also so dont threat  you gave it a go but didnt stop, you havent failed or stopped, just tweaked it into your favour :thumb:


----------

